# Breeding Records



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Could you give me some idea on how you all maintain breeding records?

At the moment I have a book that I write everything down in, all the cages are labelled with who's in them, when they're due or born or whatever and I have a basic spreadsheet in Excel.

I'm finding all these systems rather cumbersome!!

Help please


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Naomi,

We used to use a database that i created myself. Wasn't anything spectacular but it used to do the trick.

If you are interested i might make it open for public download.

There is already a topic on this so in future try using the search function at the top right of the forum.

Here is the other topic with a screen shot of our DB


----------



## Jimmythetiger (Mar 24, 2009)

I dunno about them, but I would be interested.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Oo oo oo! I am also interested


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

You must have MS Access installed on your computers?

Ill put up the link later today when i have uploaded it to the server.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

My laptop has Microsoft Office Access. Is that the same thing?


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

yes i think so.


----------



## Jimmythetiger (Mar 24, 2009)

I've got MS access


----------



## Jimmythetiger (Mar 24, 2009)

Is it ready yet?


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

ready yet!? :mrgreen: :ugeek:


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Really sorry guys I totally forgot about this thread.

Here is the link to the database download

If you need help using it just pm me.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

DomLangowski said:


> Really sorry guys I totally forgot about this thread.
> 
> Here is the link to the database download
> 
> If you need help using it just pm me.


THANKS DOM!!!

Been waiting for this my life will be so much easier now


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

What did you do to cause this? Did you extract the file to its own folder?


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

i cant get the database either, i tried opening it in frontpage and access and it wont load it


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

DomLangowski said:


> What did you do to cause this? Did you extract the file to its own folder?


I just downloaded stuck it in its own folder and tried clicking on the buttons :S


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

opens on mine but i've not a clue what it is or how to use it :lol:


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

I've been using the fun mouse's mousery database, since it's free. (Don't really want to pay for pedigree software or anything, lol) It's been working great for me. I think the color options they have are American, but it might work for some of you.

Link to main: http://mouserydatabase.com/

Link to my mousery (example): http://mouserydatabase.com/mousery.cfm?mousery=536

I did download Dom's, I'm going to try that out.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Use a programme called Kintraks for my Syrian hamsters
(can download free trial and not overly expensive to upgrade to full)

Have started trying it out with me meeces too -seeing as I already have it.
So far so good, handy for keeping track of who's who and what etc


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Does anyone use handwriting and books for theirs? I am in the process of updating my info on one of the online databases, but today was shown a stud book owned by my great grandfather in the 1890s, for his dogs. It was leather bound, A5 landscape format, and everything was beautifully laid out in lovely handwriting, with records of all the dogs and litters and what shows they'd won etc. Would love to get my hands on a book like that to start one for the mice but Google is not my friend  Anyone got them?


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Kallan said:


> Does anyone use handwriting and books for theirs? I am in the process of updating my info on one of the online databases, but today was shown a stud book owned by my great grandfather in the 1890s, for his dogs. It was leather bound, A5 landscape format, and everything was beautifully laid out in lovely handwriting, with records of all the dogs and litters and what shows they'd won etc. Would love to get my hands on a book like that to start one for the mice but Google is not my friend  Anyone got them?


That book must be beautiful. Loosing all the handwritten notes, journals, and letters of modern life to the internet sadens me. Do you mind postng a picture of the book?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Going to try and get some photos today


----------



## Bella791 (Jun 29, 2011)

I use Kintraks for my hamster records so am using it for my mice too as you can have more than one database on it. It only cost £11 I think for the full version and it is simple and easy to use.
I also keep records on paper in a little record book.


----------

